# 8 X 12 SOG Grow Room Finished



## tat2ue (Jan 21, 2009)

Got the room built now I just need to run the 240 for the lights this weekend and then start building my flood tables. It will have (2) 8 X 3.5 tables and (1) 4 X 4 table . Similar to Al B's setup except the rooted clones go to the 4 x 4 for 3 weeks then off to a 8 ft table for six weeks and replenish the 4 X 4 with new clones for 3 weeks and off to the next 8 foot table and refill the 4 X 4...ect, ect, ect. Will have pics of finished setup in a few weeks


----------



## bterz (Jan 21, 2009)

HELLLLLLLLLL ya. I just finished an 8x4 room  I cant wait to be COMPLETELY finished with it. Yours looks great!


----------



## multisonic (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice work. I went to school for construction and it looks good. You might want to go with a heavy duty door and lock if anybody has access to that area but you though. They make some nice keypad, and even fingerprint reader locks for around 80 bucks. Good luck with your grow!!!


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice grow room , Keep us posted and post Pics when you start to grow . Would love to see it in work
Green Dave


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 21, 2009)

I see the garage opener is that at ground level ? basement type ? looks good bud... what kind of lights do you plan on using


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow very nice man, cant wait to see more pix


----------



## tat2ue (Jan 22, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> I see the garage opener is that at ground level ? basement type ? looks good bud... what kind of lights do you plan on using


 
Yes, it's at ground level. I had a 60 bucket hydro setup in a second floor bedroom but the stairs got to be a hassle and tired of water spots showing up on my first floor ceiling every now and then LOL. I got (6) 400 watt conversion lites to spread across (2) 3ft X8 ft flood tables. That should give ample coverage.


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 22, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> Yes, it's at ground level. I had a 60 bucket hydro setup in a second floor bedroom but the stairs got to be a hassle and tired of water spots showing up on my first floor ceiling every now and then LOL. I got (6) 400 watt conversion lites to spread across (2) 3ft X8 ft flood tables. That should give ample coverage.


nice ... what about traffic ? do you have alot of ppl visiting often that go through/by there ? just wondering if you do and they notice this room with a humming / vibrating noise comeing from there lol ? 

what do you plan to do for intake and exaust ?


----------



## tat2ue (Jan 22, 2009)

not much traffic..I live in a secluded sub division. with 1 road in and 1 road out. As for venting, I have a 6 in inline fan with carbon filter that will be venting into the attic above my garage. The vented, scrubbed air will be dispersed thru the gable and the houses soffit vents


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 23, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> not much traffic..I live in a secluded sub division. with 1 road in and 1 road out. As for venting, I have a 6 in inline fan with carbon filter that will be venting into the attic above my garage. The vented, scrubbed air will be dispersed thru the gable and the houses soffit vents


nice... should work out fine...


----------



## rd116 (Jan 24, 2009)

*crazy.... i am pretty much doing the same exact thing starting this weekend, I will be using most of the garage tho. looks good man, keep us updated!*


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 1, 2009)

*Well my SOG flower room is about 80 % complete. I have built my 3 X 4 E&F starter table and the two 3 X 8 E&F finish tables. The starter table will take rooted clones (48 of them)and start the flower cycle under mixed CFL's (2700K & 6500K) for 2 to weeks and then transfer the best 40 to the finish table. Each 3 X 8 finish table holds 80 net pots and will be covered by three 400 watt HPS lights. Then a new batch of clones goes to the starter table for 2 weeks and again the best 40 again go to the other half of the finish table and I repeat the process till all tables are full.(about 8 weeks) and when the 5 batch of clones is ready to go in the first batch will be ready to come out. Well anyway, Just have a few more loose ends to tie up and waiting for grow upstairs to finish (about 2 weeks and then those lights will be moved to the new room for a total of six 400 watters*


*All the lights have been or will be rewired to 240volts and run on an independent circuit. I ran ten 120volt plugs throughout the new room to handle all the pumps,fans,air stones,ect....(no more triping over ext cords). New on the agenda and you will want to pay close attention...I am building a DIY natural gas CO2 generator to inject CO2 to all my babys. Heres a few pics of what I have done so far..Critique it if you will*


----------



## multisonic (Mar 1, 2009)

very nice work man!!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 4, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 6, 2009)

Well all 160 slots are filled and will harvest 40 Blue lolly Pops on 4/20


----------



## Dirtfree (Apr 6, 2009)

Nicely done!! +rep for all the DIY!
Those blueberry lollipops look great, how long did you veg them?


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 6, 2009)

dman man looks excellent, makes me wanna pay you to come build me one...


----------



## DREDONE (Apr 6, 2009)

that's a really nice set up you got there, keep up the good work


----------



## NFTGEE (Apr 6, 2009)

awesome setup mate wish i had the room for a large scale setup


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 7, 2009)

I didn't veg them at all. They went from cut clones to my "DIY" aero cloner till they had good root growth (about 10- to 12 days) and then straight into the new flower room and went straight to 12/12. The size of the clones varied from 5-6 inches to 8 to 10 inches tall when they went to flower. Also a note to anyone using an aero cloner....before you put your clones in your cloner, take a steril razor blade and score the portion of your clone stem about an inch from the bottom up on both sides of the stem just enough to break the outer stem membrane. This will make it easier for new and vigorious root development.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 7, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> dman man looks excellent, makes me wanna pay you to come build me one...


Thanks Zig, If you were close I'd do it for ya


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 7, 2009)

DREDONE said:


> that's a really nice set up you got there, keep up the good work


Thanks Dredone I be tryin


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 7, 2009)

NFTGEE said:


> awesome setup mate wish i had the room for a large scale setup


Thanks, NFT...But not really a largescale op just a small scale op making the most of limited space or at least tring to . ...just closed in a portion of my garage to look like an 8 X 12 work shop. Lights come on at 1a.m. and my girlfriend makes sure all is O.K. cause I'm still at work and they go off at 1 p.m. which is about an hour before I go to work. I do all my gardening when I get home before I go to bed around 4am.... Heres a really cool note, I have the lights vented into the attic in the summer and the heat is dispersed through a vented gable and the soffits (vent coverings from the roof overhang) but this is the cool part....In the winter time I vent the heat from the three X 1K lights into my central a/c and heating duct in the attic and use the heat generated to help warm the inside of my house and there is no tell - tell heat sig to stand out in the winter months.


----------



## thcheaven (Apr 7, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> In the winter time I vent the heat from the three X 1K lights into my central a/c and heating duct in the attic and use the heat generated to help warm the inside of my house and there is no tell - tell heat sig to stand out in the winter months.


Hummmm. Little wheels in my head just started spinning! Thanks for the idea!!!!


----------



## mykul916 (Apr 7, 2009)

freakin economical...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 7, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> but this is the cool part....In the winter time I vent the heat from the three X 1K lights into my central a/c and heating duct in the attic and use the heat generated to help warm the inside of my house and there is no tell - tell heat sig to stand out in the winter months.


fuckin super sweeet! +rep for the idea, anything to make it suck for uncle leo


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 7, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> fuckin super sweeet! +rep for the idea, anything to make it suck for uncle leo


Thks Bugs... I didn't even think about it till yall posted the kudos for my venting soultion...I just posted it on the DIY thread to share with everyone else.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Apr 7, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> In the winter time I vent the heat from the three X 1K lights into my central a/c and heating duct in the attic and use the heat generated to help warm the inside of my house and there is no tell - tell heat sig to stand out in the winter months.


Reason 987087432987432987 for the Legalization of Marijuana.


----------



## mykul916 (Apr 7, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Reason 987087432987432987 for the Legalization of Marijuana.


 
lmao....thats great....


----------



## scubadude239 (Oct 4, 2009)

Whats up Tat? Nice setup man, i like it. That is an ebb and flow table? If so it basically a tray, with a board on top? Its just empty space in between the pots underneath the board? One last question, about how much do you pull of a single clone? Thanks for the info man, keep up the good work.


----------



## iloveit (Oct 6, 2009)

tat2ue great handy work.
Are your plants sitting in a large container with a wooden frame around it or is the entire table made from wood with a lining to kep it from leaking? If its not too much trouble wold you be able to take a pic of the inside of the tray please?


----------



## ADTR (Oct 6, 2009)

very very nice diy room dude, awesome...


----------



## tat2ue (Oct 6, 2009)

iloveit said:


> tat2ue great handy work.
> Are your plants sitting in a large container with a wooden frame around it or is the entire table made from wood with a lining to kep it from leaking? If its not too much trouble wold you be able to take a pic of the inside of the tray please?


It is simply a 3 x 8 frame made out of 2x4's screwed onto a piece of plywood and lined w/ rubber pan liner. The pan liner is a thick rubber sheet used to line areas in the bathroom before you put in a bathtub. But any thick plastic liner will do. 

And since the inside has no channels to completely drain all the water out there was always between 1/8 to 1/4 in of water in the bottom. I had to figure out a wat to completely drain the table or I would start to develope root rot. So I placed 12"x12" ceramic tiles in the table with about 1/4 in of spacing . This displace almost all the water and the roots stay on dry tile till the next ebb and flow feeding. I will shoot you a pic later today and show the inside before I put another batch of clones in there today.


----------



## iloveit (Oct 6, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> It is simply a 3 x 8 frame made out of 2x4's screwed onto a piece of plywood and lined w/ rubber pan liner. The pan liner is a thick rubber sheet used to line areas in the bathroom before you put in a bathtub. But any thick plastic liner will do.
> 
> And since the inside has no channels to completely drain all the water out there was always between 1/8 to 1/4 in of water in the bottom. I had to figure out a wat to completely drain the table or I would start to develope root rot. So I placed 12"x12" ceramic tiles in the table with about 1/4 in of spacing . This displace almost all the water and the roots stay on dry tile till the next ebb and flow feeding. I will shoot you a pic later today and show the inside before I put another batch of clones in there today.


Brilliant! Be sure to take a snap shot of the flood & drain pipe line. Thanks tat2ue.


----------



## tat2ue (Oct 6, 2009)

iloveit said:


> Brilliant! Be sure to take a snap shot of the flood & drain pipe line. Thanks tat2ue.


Here are the pics I said I would put up for you. In these pics you will see 1/2 of ebb and flow table empty and the other half filled with my next harvest. Just a side note...I harvested just the tops a week ago and left the bottom halves in for an add'l week to soak up some light and get a little bigger and harder. the 15 tops I cut weighed 1310 grams after I trimmed them down and I just put them in jars last night. They dried to 12.5 zips. The bottoms (40 plants) weighed 2509 grams after trimming for a total of 3,819 grams wet weight. Thats 8.5 pounds of wet bud after trimming. That should cure out to about 2.0 to 2.25 pounds....Not bad production for a 3 x 4 area (12 sq ft)


----------



## iloveit (Oct 6, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> Here are the pics I said I would put up for you. In these pics you will see 1/2 of ebb and flow table empty and the other half filled with my next harvest. Just a side note...I harvested just the tops a week ago and left the bottom halves in for an add'l week to soak up some light and get a little bigger and harder. the 15 tops I cut weighed 1310 grams after I trimmed them down and I just put them in jars last night. They dried to 12.5 zips. The bottoms (40 plants) weighed 2509 grams after trimming for a total of 3,819 grams wet weight. Thats 8.5 pounds of wet bud after trimming. That should cure out to about 2.0 to 2.25 pounds....Not bad production for a 3 x 4 area (12 sq ft)


First of all thats an awesome result with such a simple DIY method!
And thank you for making the effort of taking those pics.
Approx how many grams/oz is that per plant?


----------



## tat2ue (Oct 6, 2009)

iloveit said:


> First of all thats an awesome result with such a simple DIY method!
> And thank you for making the effort of taking those pics.
> Approx how many grams/oz is that per plant?


 
Well some of the plants were monsters and some were small to average. But a mean average across the board was 95 grams per plant (wet weight). I'll give you the final dry weight in a cpl weeks.


----------



## Punisher101 (Oct 6, 2009)

hey how do you get the nasty air that u pull out of the grow room out of the attic


----------



## tat2ue (Oct 6, 2009)

Punisher101 said:


> hey how do you get the nasty air that u pull out of the grow room out of the attic


The air running thru the cool tubes and sent to the attic isn't nasty. It is drawn from a source outside of the grow room. And when its vented into the attic it is dispersed thru the 3 turbines on the roof and thru soffit vents all around the house. In a few more weeks I will re-connect the attic out flow to my main central a/c -heat duct in the attic and use the hot air from the cool tubes to keep the inside of the house warm this winter and save on the nat gas bill.


----------



## iloveit (Oct 6, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> Well some of the plants were monsters and some were small to average. But a mean average across the board was 95 grams per plant (wet weight). I'll give you the final dry weight in a cpl weeks.


Thats over 3 oz well done Im impressed how many HPS's did you use?


----------



## c5rftw (Oct 6, 2009)

very nice. currently building a room. hope it goes well


----------



## Punisher101 (Oct 6, 2009)

see im doing my set up the same way you got it and im scared that the people are gonna notice the stink coming out of the vent on the roof


----------



## Punisher101 (Oct 6, 2009)

hey quick question do i put a fan on the roof vent to get that air out .


----------



## tat2ue (Oct 6, 2009)

iloveit said:


> Thats over 3 oz well done Im impressed how many HPS's did you use?


I run three 1000w Hortilux enhanced spec HPS and one Hortilux dual spectrum Hps/MH for the new clones as they go in.


----------



## tat2ue (Oct 6, 2009)

Punisher101 said:


> see im doing my set up the same way you got it and im scared that the people are gonna notice the stink coming out of the vent on the roof


Need to get a carbon filter to scrub the air before you expell it out of the room. The air I run into my attic has no smell because it never actually enters the grow room itself. It is pulled thru the cool tubes from outside the room.


----------



## tat2ue (Oct 6, 2009)

Punisher101 said:


> hey quick question do i put a fan on the roof vent to get that air out .


No...I have a 10' inline fan that pulls into attic from cool tubes.


----------



## odinfolk (Oct 6, 2009)

Props, man. That room looks fucking swweeet!


----------



## tat2ue (Oct 6, 2009)

odinfolk said:


> Props, man. That room looks fucking swweeet!


Thanks man...


----------



## youngboi (Oct 6, 2009)

What is the difference in your electric bill before and after... I planned on doing something like yours i have no clue how to rewire or create a 240..lol


----------



## mrduke (Oct 6, 2009)

where did you get your tables or did you make them? i like how there all sectioned for each plant, what medium do you use? How about nutes?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey man..that is a sweet set-up. Does you top scrog net have smaller squares than the bottom? What is that made of ...some type of wire or is that netting?


----------



## tat2ue (Oct 7, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Hey man..that is a sweet set-up. Does you top scrog net have smaller squares than the bottom? What is that made of ...some type of wire or is that netting?


This is some netting I got in the garden section at Lowes. It is 6x6 inch in the web size and made of nylon


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 7, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> This is some netting I got in the garden section at Lowes. It is 6x6 inch in the web size and made of nylon


Cool ..thanks..I am going to copy your netting set-up..when did you put it up? How far into veg before the first net?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Tat2 was trying to find a journal or a grow thread from you ..... i know your grow is always going and you harvest every two weeks but it would be nice to fallow along with your no stop harvest machine....... been checking out different post you made and dam man from the first run you did to the last pic i saw those colas are getting huge now........ you are really dialing in that room .......... keep it up


----------



## tat2ue (Oct 7, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Cool ..thanks..I am going to copy your netting set-up..when did you put it up? How far into veg before the first net?


There is no veg time at all. The clones go straight into the flower room once they have a pretty well developed root system, usually about 2 weeks after they are cut from the mother plant. I just try and cut extra tall clones...anywhere from 8 to 10 inches tall. Once in flower room they will usually stretch for a couple or 3 weeks and then phatten up.


----------



## tat2ue (Oct 7, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Hey Tat2 was trying to find a journal or a grow thread from you ..... i know your grow is always going and you harvest every two weeks but it would be nice to fallow along with your no stop harvest machine....... been checking out different post you made and dam man from the first run you did to the last pic i saw those colas are getting huge now........ you are really dialing in that room .......... keep it up


I don't have any ongoing grow journals to speak of... not really any time to devote to it with me keeping a full time job and my little grow-op which seems like a full time job between cutting clones, regrowing mothers, harvesting,trimming, re-cleaning tables,grow medium (rewashing the hydroton pellets,packaging,sales,customer service...lol.....then have to squeeze in time to take care of house,yard, girlfriend...not enough hours in the day,

But I may give it a shot soon.


----------



## olaph (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi tat2ue.. Kudos on your room. I like where your head's at. =)

Question.. Do you have any plans to automate the switching of airflow from outside to your HVAC system? For example, some kind of temp controlled vent selection.

I have been searching for something to do just that, for the expulsion AND intake of air.


----------



## tat2ue (Oct 7, 2009)

olaph said:


> Hi tat2ue.. Kudos on your room. I like where your head's at. =)
> 
> Question.. Do you have any plans to automate the switching of airflow from outside to your HVAC system? For example, some kind of temp controlled vent selection.
> 
> I have been searching for something to do just that, for the expulsion AND intake of air.


I assume you are talking about the hot air discharge from to cool tubes into the attic. I just reattach ducting from inline fan in the attic to a junction box I built that is used as a splitter to push air to different rooms in the house from the inside air unit during the winter months. Not that bad since I have a walk in attic on the secong story of my home.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 7, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> I don't have any ongoing grow journals to speak of... not really any time to devote to it with me keeping a full time job and my little grow-op which seems like a full time job between cutting clones, regrowing mothers, harvesting,trimming, re-cleaning tables,grow medium (rewashing the hydroton pellets,packaging,sales,customer service...lol.....then have to squeeze in time to take care of house,yard, girlfriend...not enough hours in the day,
> 
> But I may give it a shot soon.


 
Sounds like a full plate..... always nice when you have somthing to do .... i will be looking out for it if you do .......... 


question - what kind of nutes are you using??


----------



## tat2ue (Oct 7, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Sounds like a full plate..... always nice when you have somthing to do .... i will be looking out for it if you do ..........
> 
> 
> question - what kind of nutes are you using??


Mothers get Botanicare Floragro And the Flower room gets FloraBloom at 1500-1600 ppm constant. And thats it. Like to keep it simple as I can. Well gotta start on yard work now that it is95 in the shade and humidity is just right at 80 percent. Fuck its hot today...lol

Later dude


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 7, 2009)

Alright so what kind of nutes are you running in your aero ?

Then after you see roots, you put them into the 4x4 for 3 weeks then off to the 8x4 tables ... but does all three tables run the same ppm/ec ?? 

I was thinking i could do the same thing with 6 plants in flowering 2 plant groups at three weeks apart all in the same ebbaflow .... what do you think ... i only have a 2x2x5 flowering... that will only work if all three stages run the same ppm/ec ..... any thoughts


----------



## tat2ue (Oct 8, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Alright so what kind of nutes are you running in your aero ?
> 
> Then after you see roots, you put them into the 4x4 for 3 weeks then off to the 8x4 tables ... but does all three tables run the same ppm/ec ??
> 
> I was thinking i could do the same thing with 6 plants in flowering 2 plant groups at three weeks apart all in the same ebbaflow .... what do you think ... i only have a 2x2x5 flowering... that will only work if all three stages run the same ppm/ec ..... any thoughts


 
I used to put them in the 4x4 for a week or so and then move them again to the larger tables but I have taken out the 4x4 and simply go to the 3x8 table from aero cloner. The only thing I do different when the new clones go in is I leave the light off above them for a couple days till any transplant shock wears off. So they just get some residual light from the other lights in the room.

Both tables run off a single resvoir that is kept at 1500-1600ppm all the time with a ph range of 5.8 to 6.2


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks man for the info ..... i am going to try my idea it should work 


hmm just was wondering .... sorry for all the questions man.....from your tables if you put a 2x2 square on it how many plants would you fit in it??


----------



## tilemaster (Oct 10, 2009)

man just caught on to this thread. i seen some of ur pic in the pic gallery i believe a few days ago. incredible nugz man. i think i may build a similiar diy table. my bud room is very similiar in size 12x8 i believe. thinking bout a wood built tray from wall to wall like 4x12. so they sit in net pots and hydroton, roots hanging like aero, but get flooded e an f style? that may work for me since i have a aero cloner (2 of em) and ive started vegging with a couple bubbleponics systems. i wanted to do an e an f in my budd room, but was concerned that im already *in veg* in net post with roots dangling out. would u explain ur exact fitting and wut not for draining , the pump, the rez, the bulk head fitting. ive got alot to learn about e and f, and would love to become ur student after seeing ur pics . some rep at u too


----------



## whatapothead (Oct 11, 2009)

wonderful setup. i'm in the same boat as tilemaster. would like a few more details on specs of your system...

how many times do you flood per day? same when lights are on and off?

how many gallons is your res?

whats your veg room look like?


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey Mr. Tat2ue, quick question for you - although it looks like you don't from the pics that you've posted, I'm just wondering if there's any kind of a rockwool or coco slab under your netpots - I'd been told that hydroton by itself doesn't work in an E&F without a more "wet" medium below it as a failsafe should the pump go down for any amount of time.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## tat2ue (Oct 24, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Hey Mr. Tat2ue, quick question for you - although it looks like you don't from the pics that you've posted, I'm just wondering if there's any kind of a rockwool or coco slab under your netpots - I'd been told that hydroton by itself doesn't work in an E&F without a more "wet" medium below it as a failsafe should the pump go down for any amount of time.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


No medium under net pots. The netpots are suspended about 3/4 of an inch above the bottom of the ebb and flow table and only have hydroton pellets inside the netpots for a medium. If the pump does go out, there is enough moisture at the bottom of the table and inside the root mass to hold over till I change out pumps in the event that one should fail. I always keep several in my storage cabinet just in case.


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 24, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> No medium under net pots. The netpots are suspended about 3/4 of an inch above the bottom of the ebb and flow table and only have hydroton pellets inside the netpots for a medium. If the pump does go out, there is enough moisture at the bottom of the table and inside the root mass to hold over till I change out pumps in the event that one should fail. I always keep several in my storage cabinet just in case.


Thank you very much; one more question for you - how'd you construct the net pot holder above your tables? Is there a special drill bit that you used? And is that plywood?

Again, thanks so much for your time.


----------



## tilemaster (Oct 27, 2009)

well i think we still want for details of ur system, pics , and all that . those bud shots were amazing, no we neeed the recipe!


----------



## tat2ue (Oct 28, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> well i think we still want for details of ur system, pics , and all that . those bud shots were amazing, no we neeed the recipe!


Brothers...sorry I have not responded in a timley fashion like _I usually do ._but my job has been kicking my ass like a mofo. Leave at 2pm. get home at 4 to 6 am and then tend to my garden and catch a few zzzzz's and do it all over again. Finally got a cpl days off and will get to you pm's after I come out of my coma ....lol


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 29, 2009)

dam one busy guy, sounds like you have barley any free time hmmm but one really thing positive is the checks coming in . then the free time you have shit skys the limit ..... 

Hey man justtook a rip and was wondering, still trying to find the info on here some where but was wondering what your average was per plant ?? I know every one's setup is different so different numbers just trying to get ball park. 


Thanks for your help when you have the time.... keep up the great buds!!


----------



## tilemaster (Nov 2, 2009)

ya cause im thinking of going to 4x4 pans essentially and wanna run something similiar. i found lids for the pans... 



*American Hydroponics
Net Well Insert
*This custom designed "lid" works with American Hydroponics 3Ft x 3Ft Econo Ebb & Flood Trays (above). 




The Net Well holds twenty-four (24) 5.5 inch Heavy Duty Net Pots, lifting them off the bottom of the growing tray for the ultimate in root aeration. Pots fit snugly in the "wells" which reduces the need for trellising.
The Net Well also creates a cover for the roots of your plants, which prevents any light from penetrating the roots, and keeps algae growth to an absolute minimum. Achieving the healthiest root zone possible is the key to large, lush plants! 




so if you run something like this, instead of normal flood and drain with individual contaniers, do you just leave the pump on 24/7 and set the overflow for about half way up the pan? no airpump needed, because of all the pump aeration?

help me out with these ideas !!


----------



## POTINPANS (Nov 2, 2009)

I'VE SEEN DIFFERENT SETUPS AND A REALLY REALLY HAVE TO SAY I THINK THIS IS THE BEST YEILDING SYSTEM YET AND ITS KIND OF WHAT I WAS THINKING.. IF YOU HAVE A 40 PLNT CYCLE GOING EVERY TWO DAYS THAT MEANS IN THE LONG RUN YOU WILL HAVE ABOUT 16 LBS EVERY WEEK NO PROBLEM... DON'T MATTER WANT.. I LIKE THIS ONE HERE. I NEVER HAVE A GROW JUST BEEN READING AND READING AND IT REALLY SEEMS TO ME E & F IS THE BEST LEAST WORK AND LEAST USELESS STUFF. BUY THE WAY YOUR NOT RUNNING CO2 RIGHT? WHICH MEANS YOU ARE RUNNING 3 1000W LIGHT SOME FANS.COOLING SOME FOOD WITH A SOG OR SCROG SETUP THATS CRAZY.... YOU NEED TO BE THE RIU GROWER OF THE YEAR LOL(AND STILL WORK... THE GREAT USA LOL) NICE SHIT HOMIE KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO STAY SAFE AND TRUST NO ONE....


----------



## POTINPANS (Nov 4, 2009)

I meant every two wks so. Thats about 6 to 9lbs every two weeks... Dam thats a good move.


----------



## POTINPANS (Nov 4, 2009)

I SEEN THIS IS THIS A GOOD DEAL OR SYSTEM???????

I Have two Hydrofarm Aerflo systems for sale. These systems are slightly used but have been cleaned and disinfected inside and out. They are for indoor cultivation under grow lights. They have extremely fast production time and each system has a 40 gallon resevior. 

System 1 is a 36 plant site system that retails for $ 937.74, I am willing to sell it for $ 400.00 firm 

System 2 is a 60 plant site system that retails for $1173.33, I am willing to sell it for $ 600.00 firm 

I will negotiate price if someone wants to buy both systems together. These systems are perfect for setting up a sea of green type growing systems. 

All info and specs on these two systems can be found at www.hydrofarm.com


----------



## POTINPANS (Nov 4, 2009)

AND THIS.... (I'M NOT TRYING TO TAKE YOUR TREAD OVER JUST ASKING YOU AND THE GUY(GALS) SOME QUICK INFO THAT ALL)

Used set of hydro grow lights includes: 

Green Air Products carbon dioxide generator CD-6LP 

(2x) Metal Halide Complete System Hydrofarm Radiant MH 1000w 9 3/8 X 21 X 21 inch 
(2x) Hydrofarm grow light 1000W 120V 9.0A ballasts 

With more usable light energy and a better lighting pattern than ordinary grow lights, no wonder the Hydrofarm Radiant is our best selling grow light. Designed exclusively for Hydrofarm by America's foremost lighting laboratory, the Radiant is rugged and durable with an exclusive double-wall cooling design(patent pending). The Hydrofarm Radiant is very easy to use, hanging in minutes with the included hangers. With better performance, more features, a powder paint coated, galvanized steel housing, and a multi-faceted computer-designed specular aluminum interior we're confident you'll be satisfied. 

The Hydrofarm Radiant grow light has the World's Finest Reflective Specular Aluminum - 99.85% Pure with 95% Reflectivity. This multi-faceted computer-designed aluminum interior provides maximum reflectivity. The Hydrofarm Radiant grow light gives your plants more usable light energy with a better lighting pattern. This grow light's Cool Running Patented Double Wall-Design allows placement of light closer to plant. Complete systems include reflector, lamp, lamp cord set including socket, and ballast. 


(3x) Metal Halide Complete System Hydrofarm 22x26" Hydrofarm light systems w/ 1000W bulbs 
(3x) Diamond Horticultural 1000W #DMH1000 ballasts 
2 with optional glass lens 

(6x) Xtrasun Mondo Reflector Flange Kit 

(2x) Foodsaver wide mouth jar sealer 

Hydrofarm light system information and operating instructions 

Green Air Products magazine with diagrams, plant care, and instructions 

See pictures for more details but they don't include all of the lighting systems. Selling everything as a package - I'm not willing to break it up at this point. Asking $1200 o.b.o. for everything.


----------



## Bulldogbray (Nov 4, 2009)

I must say you are a titan within us peasants with your beast of a setup. I bow down to your superiority. Amazing set up. Truly. I _almost _wanted to masturbate to your pictures.  Congrats on the setup.

Beercat


----------



## whatapothead (Nov 29, 2009)

Tat do you remember what your final dry weight was? the 95g wet harvest


----------



## mary jane boy toy (Dec 2, 2009)

can it be adapt to soil


----------



## tat2ue (Dec 3, 2009)

whatapothead said:


> Tat do you remember what your final dry weight was? the 95g wet harvest


 
It was more than 95 grams but I don't remember the dry weight. The dried/cured weight is usually about 20 to 25 percent of the wet weight though.


----------



## delaner59 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Each 3 X 8 finish table holds 80 net pots and will be covered by three 400 watt HPS lights. *

*You might consider changing to a 600w hps. Since you are going for efficiency here's why: The 600w hps has the highest ratio of lumens to watts. If you have two 600w hps that should replace your three 400w. Here is the ratio*

*400w - 50,000 lumens*
*125 lumens per watt*

*600w - 90,000 lumens
150 lumens per watt*

*1000w - 140,000 lumens*
*140 lumens per watt*

*You can see after the 600w HPS there is an efficiency drop off. You can liken the efficiency of the hps lights to a bell curve, the 600 watt hps being at the top of the curve.*

*Not everyone knows that but those who do get a much higher cost/benefit ratio.*


----------



## bterz (Dec 15, 2009)

True. 1200w, 180,000 vs 150,000 lumens, + cheaper initial equipment cost if you havnt already purchased for the 400w's.


----------



## delaner59 (Dec 15, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> the air running thru the cool tubes and sent to the attic isn't nasty. It is drawn from a source outside of the grow room. And when its vented into the attic it is dispersed thru the 3 turbines on the roof and thru soffit vents all around the house. In a few more weeks i will re-connect the attic out flow to my main central a/c -heat duct in the attic and use the hot air from the cool tubes to keep the inside of the house warm this winter and save on the nat gas bill.


 
thats genius!!!!


----------



## tat2ue (Dec 17, 2009)

delaner59 said:


> *Each 3 X 8 finish table holds 80 net pots and will be covered by three 400 watt HPS lights. *
> 
> *You might consider changing to a 600w hps. Since you are going for efficiency here's why: The 600w hps has the highest ratio of lumens to watts. If you have two 600w hps that should replace your three 400w. Here is the ratio*
> 
> ...


 

Totally agree...I have not updated this thread in awhile but I sold all my 400w' systems except for the 2 in my mother room and replaced them with 2 x 1000w HPS over ea table. Ran across a deal that I couldn't refuse for the whole lot. But now I am waiting on some 600w digital ballast I ordered to replace these old style magnetic ballast. I am putting 3 x 600w over ea table and that will give total and full coverage and 112 watts per sq ft. Might be over kill but I'd rather have to much as opposed to not enough.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 2, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> Totally agree...I have not updated this thread in awhile but I sold all my 400w' systems except for the 2 in my mother room and replaced them with 2 x 1000w HPS over ea table. Ran across a deal that I couldn't refuse for the whole lot. But now I am waiting on some 600w digital ballast I ordered to replace these old style magnetic ballast. I am putting 3 x 600w over ea table and that will give total and full coverage and 112 watts per sq ft. Might be over kill but I'd rather have to much as opposed to not enough.


 
Well I think I am finally finished. I have replaced the 2 1000w lights over each table w/ 3 x 600w digital Quantums (6 total with one extra ballast as a back up if needed). The DIY nat gas hot water heater co2 generator is rocking. Reworked all my pluming for the two tables to work from 1 main 125 gallon nute tank. Right now I am averaging 24 to 28 oz (dry wt) every 2 to 3 weeks.

Now I am in the process of trying out new strains and incorporating UB's topping tech in an attempt to achieve my goal of 2.0 lbs from each half of the 3x8 tables every 2 to 3 weeks. Here is a few pics of my present grow...enjoy


----------



## jgoldgruber (Apr 2, 2010)

wow just gotta say mad props to you brother! just read the whole thing and i think im gonna go to hydro im in soil right now but picked up a 60 site aero for some work i did. once i get all of it set up it would be awesome to have some feedback from you ill let you know whats going on prob a dead thread but still gonna subscribe


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 3, 2010)

Did a great job on your room Tat!!! Always enjoy checking it out. Plants are lookiing great really dialed in your setup.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 3, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Did a great job on your room Tat!!! Always enjoy checking it out. Plants are lookiing great really dialed in your setup.


Thanks Nugs.Dialed in..yes. But not satisfied w/ my net yield yet. I'm averaging 22 to 25 zips dried on average every 2.5 to 3.0 week per 1/2 of my table (12 sq feet). Right now I am trying out some Canadian strains that look promising. Hoping to achieve my goal in the next couple months of averaging 28 zips every 3 week period. I chopped one a couple weeks ago that netted just under 23 zips. Gotta do another chop between today and tomorrow that might squeak out about 25 to 28 zips.


Peace
Tat


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 6, 2010)

Very very nice man. So you are getting 24 zips per tray? That is great man! Bro I have to ask, I am running 2x1000k's over two 4x4 trays. Did you find an increase in yeild with the three 600's versus the 2x1000ks? I was about to buy two of the ocho xxl reflectors, but if the 3 600's are more effective than I may make the switch too.


----------



## wineart (Apr 6, 2010)

Just checked your thread, Very cool! When I saw your avitar I went and looked at the post date....How did you get your avitar so quick after the Super Bowl? I made etched bourbon bottles for a Party at the Royal Sonnesta Super Bowl night, I thought I was quick!


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 6, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Very very nice man. So you are getting 24 zips per tray? That is great man! Bro I have to ask, I am running 2x1000k's over two 4x4 trays. Did you find an increase in yeild with the three 600's versus the 2x1000ks? I was about to buy two of the ocho xxl reflectors, but if the 3 600's are more effective than I may make the switch too.


I guess I am now averaging 20-24 dried zips per 1/2 of the 3x8 table (3'X4" area=12 sq feet) Trying some new strains right now to see if I can squeeze out a little more. But it will be awhile till I have a full table of the new strains with the phenotype I decide to keep. I have all but eliminated 3 right now and over the next couple of days I will be cutting about 80 to 100 clones of the newer phenos I have decide to keep and it will be at least a cpl of months to weigh out the results and decide if I will stay with them or start over with new seeds looking for that elusive genetically perfect seed.

As for your lighting question. when I replaced my 2 x 1000w with 3 x 600w the lumen output were comparable to one another but being less watts= less heat and being in cool tubes, I can almost set them on top of the plants w/o burning them and I have better penetration of light IMHO and I believe this has led to an increase in yield.



Thanks for stopping in

Tat


----------



## Cali chronic (Apr 6, 2010)

real nice did you get a permit?? LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it hurts, the laughter!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 6, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> I guess I am now averaging 20-24 dried zips per 1/2 of the 3x8 table (3'X4" area=12 sq feet) Trying some new strains right now to see if I can squeeze out a little more. But it will be awhile till I have a full table of the new strains with the phenotype I decide to keep. I have all but eliminated 3 right now and over the next couple of days I will be cutting about 80 to 100 clones of the newer phenos I have decide to keep and it will be at least a cpl of months to weigh out the results and decide if I will stay with them or start over with new seeds looking for that elusive genetically perfect seed.
> 
> As for your lighting question. when I replaced my 2 x 1000w with 3 x 600w the lumen output were comparable to one another but being less watts= less heat and being in cool tubes, I can almost set them on top of the plants w/o burning them and I have better penetration of light IMHO and I believe this has led to an increase in yield.
> 
> ...


Wow man, that is very impressive. I will stay posted to see who the keepers are in your hunt for the ultimate indoor strain. It makes a lot of sense about being able to get the light closer and better light penetration. I would be running air cooled reflectors. I was looking at the dual 600w ballasts, I have enough room to even go with 4 600's over 4 3x3 trays. 
I do appreciate u sharing your expereince man.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 6, 2010)

Cali chronic said:


> real nice did you get a permit?? LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it hurts, the laughter!


Funny you should mention that. Where I live, you need to get a building permit to put up a freaking cheapo 8x10 storage building you get at home depot in a box. It was actually tough building my room in the garage, I live in a subdivision where they are still building some new homes and I see the code enforcement dude driving by almost everyday. If he would have driven by while my garage door was open and seen the room under construction or while I was unloading some building material he would have stopped and asked to see the permit...

Perfect example of the fucked up permit extortion racket they have here, My neighbor was redoing his kitchen cabinets. While he was unloading them into his garage the code enforcement nazi drove by, turned around and asked my neighbor if he was doing some remodeling and he said yes, then he asked to see his permit or his application for an interior remodeling permit. He said he has never heard of such a thing. End results was he had to get a permit (a/k/a extortion $$$ fees) and have it inspected and approved or it would have to come down....What a f&*king joke.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 6, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Wow man, that is very impressive. I will stay posted to see who the keepers are in your hunt for the ultimate indoor strain. It makes a lot of sense about being able to get the light closer and better light penetration. I would be running air cooled reflectors. I was looking at the dual 600w ballasts, I have enough room to even go with 4 600's over 4 3x3 trays.
> I do appreciate u sharing your expereince man.


No problem my brother. Will post updates as they happen.

Later 
Tat


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sounds like Davis. A friend of mine that lives down there was just telling me the same thing about their permit extorsion. I heard you had to have a permit to put in a ceiling fan or a new light fixture. That is fkn nutz.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Tat2, I wanted to ask you about your fan leaf trimming. Do you do a lot of large fan removing? I currently have a grow that is a bit crowded and am wondering how many of the large fans do you take off in the middle?


----------



## ympb (Apr 14, 2010)

Complete newb to the site.

Very nice work BTW.

I've got a couple of questions I hope you can find the time to answer.

What size holesaw/net cups are you using. What centers/spacing did you drill your holes on.

I would be greatly in your debt for a few pics of how your fill overflow and drains are hooked up. I've got a few of my own ideas but it always nice to see a successful examples before I start spending money.

Thank you.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 14, 2010)

ympb said:


> Complete newb to the site.
> 
> Very nice work BTW.
> 
> ...


I have to do a chop tonight and after I am done I will take a few pics of the inside of my table w/ the plumbing setup and other info.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 14, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Hey Tat2, I wanted to ask you about your fan leaf trimming. Do you do a lot of large fan removing? I currently have a grow that is a bit crowded and am wondering how many of the large fans do you take off in the middle?


Since all my plants are packed in pretty tight I have to trim the big fan leaves a lot. but I only trim what I can get away with to keep light shining down on lower buds.


----------



## dozerman (Apr 14, 2010)

Tat2, I am a newb in your area (within the 'Who Dat Nation' at least) and was wondering if you could estimate the cost of your current setup... with the 600w lights that you have switched to, etc.

Let's say you had to rebuild it like you have it now, what do you think it would cost you now that you have been through the learning curve, made mistakes, etc? No need to itemize anything for me, but a general guestimate would be awesome.  

With or without the cost of the construction of the actual room within your garage. 

I really appreciate you making all your knowledge and experiences available to the rest of us. Thank you!!!


----------



## 9oh4 (Apr 14, 2010)

veryy nice!


----------



## ympb (Apr 17, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> I have to do a chop tonight and after I am done I will take a few pics of the inside of my table w/ the plumbing setup and other info.


Your set-up is almost exacty what I'm working on right now. Room is just a little different shape.

I'm mostly interested in your net pot size and the the actual dimensions(length X width)as well as center spacing of the holes in your plywood lids. Do you have any crowding problems?

What size exaust fan and filter are you using?

Any info on this would be great.

Thank you


----------



## NLOverOntario (Apr 18, 2010)

hey Tat, i have a 4x4 ebb and flow under 1000w hps currently but I use big rockwool cubes instead of net pots, your way looks a lot better though so im gonna switch it up. What is the top of the table made of and what do you cut the net pot holes with? Hopefully not with a jigsaw cuz tha would be hard work.. Thanks man and mad props


----------



## tat2ue (Jan 27, 2011)

Well it's been 2 years since I built my 8 x 12 flower room and just letting you know about some of my improvments. First of all, this has been an eye opening learning experiance. There isn't a week that goes by that I wish I would have done a few things different at the very begining and I'm still learning every day.

First of all, the table size has gone from 3x8(80 sites) to 4x8 (104 sites) DIY of course. I found an amazing product that makes any DIY flood table water tight. It is a liquid rubber that can be applied by roller or brush and is non-toxic to plants and animals...It's called "BLUE MAX" and is made by Ames Research. It's pricy at first but cost effective if you build 4 or 5 flood tables that are 4'x8'

I stopped harvesting half a table every 2 weeks and decided to go with a whole tables every 4 weeks. Less work imo
Added a carbon filter to scrub flower room.

Replaced all lighting with Quntum 600w dimable digital ballast.

Each of the two flood tables is covered w 3 x 600w HPS in 6' long cool tubes w/ custom made reflectors.

I have went thru 17 different strains and settled on Nirvana's AK48 because of its quick flowering period, it has a fantastic high and works great in a close quarter SOG like I do. And the yield is "$$very good$$"

And last of all I have unlimited co2 being piped into the flower room from my DIY natural gas co2 generator.

And with the different improvments and the few changes I made I am optimistic about averaging 3+ pounds per table (dry weight) every 4 weeks running the 2 flood tables perpetual with the increase in table size


----------



## ympb (Jan 27, 2011)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## tat2ue (Jan 27, 2011)

ympb said:


> Very Nice!!!


 
Thanks, I appreciate it. I have a lot of sweatequity in there


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 27, 2011)

Looking good man are you running 4persqft?


----------



## flamdrags420 (Jan 27, 2011)

very sick my man
thanks again for the time on the inbox to answer some questions about the blue max


----------



## chiefclint (Jan 27, 2011)

Sweet grow. What do you do about the heat and humidity where you are? You mentioned 95 degrees outside one day, even with the cool tubes your room would need some a/c and humidity control? 

Another thought is why not run the ballasts 24/7 and have a light switcher to give u 2 - 12/12's, can you room be partitioned to two spaces for this?


----------



## ympb (Jan 27, 2011)

tat2ue said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it. I have a lot of sweatequity in there


I hear that, It can be as much or more work than a 9-5er....Your results speak for your time invested though!


----------



## DanielleC (Jan 27, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## mrduke (Jan 27, 2011)

hey tat how do you control your co2? is there a fan on that vent pipe or just naturally venting into the room? I got a water heater about 10 feet from my room andwant to hook it up like that, got any pointers???


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 27, 2011)

Pretty awesome bro. You definitely kicked it up a notch there!


----------



## tat2ue (Jan 27, 2011)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Looking good man are you running 4persqft?


Mathwise its 3.25 plants per sf


----------



## tat2ue (Jan 27, 2011)

mrduke said:


> hey tat how do you control your co2? is there a fan on that vent pipe or just naturally venting into the room? I got a water heater about 10 feet from my room andwant to hook it up like that, got any pointers???


Well I don't have a CO2 controller installed yet and probably won't get one, I just have the exhaust gases piped into the flower room thru a 4" hardside alum duct. Inside the duct is connected to a 4" booster fan from a bathroom ceiling vent that is just set up on a timer. The timer is set for 15 on and 45 off during lights on. Not an exact science, but it works.


----------



## mrduke (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks tat. does it still produce co2 even if the water heater isnt heatting? cause my lights run from 7pm to 7 am and there is basicly no hot water being used between those times, maybe a short shower but thats it. I would think the pilot puts out some, just wonder if its worth it.


----------



## tat2ue (Jan 27, 2011)

mrduke said:


> thanks tat. does it still produce co2 even if the water heater isnt heatting? cause my lights run from 7pm to 7 am and there is basicly no hot water being used between those times, maybe a short shower but thats it. I would think the pilot puts out some, just wonder if its worth it.


It will still draw some CO2 just from the pilot light but not enough to keep the ppm levels consistanly high. Quick solution is to let a faucet drip into a sink steadily from the hot water side till its internal thermostat kicks it on. Or when your home just manually turn the thermostat dial several times. I know it's a pain in the ass but hey....it's freeWish I had a better solution but this is not a one size fits all co2 generator. Good luck


----------



## mrchrondog (Feb 1, 2011)

awesome thread. Read the whole thing twice. How many lights do you have running all up? the 3 600's and ??? You should give us all a inside tour to your whole op.


----------



## tremend00oo (Apr 1, 2011)

hey what size holes are you drilling? and whats that material made of in which you hold the netpots?


----------

